# Economic indicators that have a real effect on currency value



## Kylie9090 (5 February 2015)

Earlier this week the Australian Reserve Bank said they were going to lower interest rates.  This resulted in a huge drop in the AUD/USD.  However, there were other announcements that day that had virtually no affect on the price, such as the AUD Trade Balance and AUD Building Approvals.  I've been looking ar a couple of websites that release economic indicators on a daily basis for currencies, but most of them seem to have no affect. 

My question is, does anyone know of a website and/or list where only the economic indicators that have a real affect on currency prices are displayed.  

I'm trying to get rid of the noise (ineffectual economic news releases) so that I can use economic indicators that have a tangible affect on currency price in order to improve on confluence.


----------



## Jens (10 February 2015)

Dailyfx.com has an economic calendar, which I use. It rates the importance of the different news releases.
Is that what you are looking for???


----------



## StockTrader010 (10 February 2015)

investing.com also lists important economic news coming out, including the expected impact on markets.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2021)

... That about sums it up.


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un (25 May 2022)

Check out the reaction to the NZD after the lifting of Interest Rates and RBNZ statement at Midday.


----------

